# Is this a proper sentence for sanctimonious?



## Faded Lines (Sep 22, 2006)

"The atheist was sanctimonious in his ways so as to impress the angry Catholics around him."

If you don't know what it means, look it up. Sorry but I have been defining words for a while already and am too lazy.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I think that sanctimonious has a more negative connotation than you're giving it.

Here's a sentence that makes more sense to me:

I had to listen to Karen's sanctimonious speech against drinking for an hour. Everyone knows that she drinks like a fish at those sorority parties.

Sanctimonious means insanely pompous and hypocritical. I think it means the exact opposite of what you think it means.


----------



## Faded Lines (Sep 22, 2006)

I related it to religion beacuse: (From dictionary.com)

making a hypocritical show of religious devotion, piety, righteousness, etc.

The definition on merriam webster is very similar.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Okay, how about this:

The atheist was so sanctimonious that even the Catholics were impressed.

I'm guessing that you meant it the way I rephrased it, but I really don't know. I think the use of "angry" is overkill in your sentence, it makes it crystal clear that your sentiments are anti-Catholic, but I'm guessing you wanted it to be more ironic.


----------



## Faded Lines (Sep 22, 2006)

I wanted it to be as hypocritical of the Atheist as possible. I don't know, haha. I'll see what my teacher says.


----------

